# How Do I Login In MySQL Query Browser?



## fahadaliyu (Jun 20, 2010)

I keep getting the Error Number 2003

Could not connect to the specified instance

MySQL Error Number 2003
Can't Connect to MySQL server on localhost (10061)

If you want to check the network connection, please click the Ping Button

Pinging localhost
Reply from 127.0.0.1: Time = 0ms TTL = 128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: Time = 0ms TTL = 128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: Time = 0ms TTL = 128



I user "localhost" as my Service host

and the username as root


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

To log in to mysql as root you use to following command.


```
mysql -u root -p
password:[color=blue]enter your root password if you have set it up[/color]
mysql >
```
Cheers!


----------

